# Earthcalm products for EMF protection?



## mrstovar (Feb 25, 2010)

I have reason to suspect that EMFs may be effecting our health adversely. We really can't avoid them, maybe a little but not as much as I wish. The testimonials for Earthcalm products sound wonderful but they are pricey. Do you have any experience with these, or any other products for EMF protection? Or what have you found useful for EMF reduction/avoidance?


----------

